# Kobe is a drama Queen



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

First off I want to say I am not a Kobe hater, I actually think he is one of the top 5 players in the league, but I think it's tough to argue that he isn't a drama queen. 

Just now against the Kings he gets hit in the head on a layup, which he makes. He shows a little sign of being hit then his team comes up with a steal and he shoots a 3, next thing you know he is on the floor rolling around in pain, but the Lakers get the rebound and get the ball back to him and he's healthy enough to break his man down and find Brian Cook for a 2 at the buzzer. 

How do you go from rolling around in pain to driving the lane and dishing it off in 25 seconds? Oh thats easy your a drama queen!!!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Anything to get a call.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Well, that play I dont know, he looked a little shaken up. But I will agree that he is a drama queen, Im a Kobe fan but even I think he complains too much. Sometimes he doesnt get fouled and he still complains when its obvious he wasnt fouled. Instead he stands around, says something to the offical and doesnt get back on the defensive end. Thats one thing Kobe annoys me with.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: 
That play was hilarious


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Well, that play I dont know, he looked a little shaken up. But I will agree that he is a drama queen, Im a Kobe fan but even I think he complains too much. Sometimes he doesnt get fouled and he still complains when its obvious he wasnt fouled. Instead he stands around, says something to the offical and doesnt get back on the defensive end. Thats one thing Kobe annoys me with.


almost every player in the league does that. they all think they are fouled when they aren't. they all think they didn't foul when they did. and most stay there and argue with the ref about it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

He's been the KING of the drama queen for a while now.

I remember last year against the Rockets(he scored 56 pts) where he supposedly had this "ankle injury". He seemed perfectly fine all night while making moves, dunking on Yao's grill and whatnot......Yet as soon as there was a dead ball and the camera went on him he would start making these faces and hold on to his leg as if its hurting real bad. He just likes doing this to look more heroical(word?). Obviously the motivation of these foolish acts solely drawn from MJ's Flu Game(which was an act in itself).

Anyway, props to Kobe for his great night tonight. Great player(top 5 easy), but very annoying.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Kobe invented the word flop.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Kobe invented the word flop.


No, that award goes to Vlade


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

Webber Poked Kobe in the eyes. Thats why he was on the ground.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

:boohoo:


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> No, that award goes to Vlade


Yup. Or Laimbeer...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

VC is not shabby at drama either.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

How is this different than any soccer player in the world?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Every superstar athlete knows how to play the refs for calls. Not only the players, but the coaches do it as well. If I was not a hater, I'd pay it no mind. If I was a hater, I'd probably start a thread about it, and start it off something like this:

"First off I want to say I am not a Kobe hater," Then I would proceed to hate on him.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

"Obviously the motivation of these foolish acts solely drawn from MJ's Flu Game(which was an act in itself)."

You seriously think that Jordans game was an act?? What are you on???? Your taking away one of MJ's best performances, all because Kobe was acting all game? yes Kobe did do all that, he did get on the ground, then get up and keep playing, then did the same thing all in 20 seconds... that shouldnt take away anything from Jordans heroic game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> VC is not shabby at drama either.


very true..i think he is a bigger one than Kobe

i remeber one play in particular earilier in the year vs my heat. Vince was going for a looseball heading toward the sidelines, and ran straight into Stan Van Gundy, our head coach. U would think Stan would fall when a professional athlete collides with him, but Vince fell and was on the floor in "pain" for about 3-4 minutes, while Stan just stood there looking at him thorugh a black eye. It was hilarious:laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Every superstar athlete knows how to play the refs for calls. Not only the players, but the coaches do it as well. If I was not a hater, I'd pay it no mind. If I was a hater, I'd probably start a thread about it, and start it off something like this:
> 
> "First off I want to say I am not a Kobe hater," Then I would proceed to hate on him.


* If I was a homer, I'd probably start a thread about it, and start it off something like this:

"First off, I want to say I am a Kobe homer," Then I would proceed to ride his jock.*


:laugh: 

You know Im kidding. Nothing but love IV.


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

:laugh: I think im starting to gain a sixth sense for threads like this. I was sure a Kobe hatin thread would be started in the forum after last night's performance. 

Kobe is just the toughest son of a ***** in the league. Both physically and mentally. The man suffers a shoulder injury that's suppose to keep him out for a month. He misses two games. Puts on a pad and gets back on the court to help his team. That's just one of many examples of Kobe's physically toughness.

I doubt any player in the league could do what Kobe did yesterday. Up at 4am. Fly to Eagle. In court all day long. Fly home. Arrive an hour before the tip. And drop 36, 6 and 6 on the team with the best record in the West and the second best record in the league. Setting the tone of the game for his team from the jump ball. All before hoping back on a jet to go back to Eagle facing a possible life sentence if convicted. 

Just another example of Kobe's mental toughness.

Like I said. The toughest son of a ***** in the league. And the best player in the league. Period.


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh yeah, one last thing.

For the creator of this thread. 

If you watch the sequence of events closely. You'll see that Kobe went to the rim for a layup. He was hit in the head by Peeler. He then goes to run back on defense rubbing the top of his head. The Lakers get a stealon the inbound pass. Kobe calls for the ball behind the three point arc. Kobe shoots and Webber comes charging out at Kobe and pokes him in the eye. Thats when Kobe goes down to the ground. His teammates run over to help him up. The play resumes. The Lakers give the ball to Kobe at the top of the key. He penetrates and creates a wide open shot for Cook who buries it.

So basically the way you recalled the sequence of events was incorrect.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

It's funny, when I hear people slobbering over Kobe's "mental toughness", cuz he can go to court hearing's and play ball the same day!.. What bull-ish.. Let's be real for a sec.. If he was trully "mentally tough", he wouldn't of put himself in the position he's in the first place whether willingly or forcefully cuz he's married.. All he's shown me, is that he's a fragile minded human trying to be accountable for mistake's/bad decision's.. Just my opinion dirty.


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

Just your opinion and one you're entitled to.

IMO, i find it incredible that Kobe can put aside the fact that he's on trial for something that can put him in prison for life and perform at the level he has on the court. 

I find it kind of baffling when people try to compare Kobe's on the court mental and physical toughness to what he does off the court.

Im speaking of Kobe the basketball player. Not the man. Kobe is not the only man to fall weak when it comes to the kitty.

However, Kobe the basketball player is the toughest son of a ***** in the league.

Just my opinion, dirty.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sha-Kobe O'Bryant</b>!
> :laugh: I think im starting to gain a sixth sense for threads like this. I was sure a Kobe hatin thread would be started in the forum after last night's performance.
> 
> Kobe is just the toughest son of a ***** in the league. Both physically and mentally. The man suffers a shoulder injury that's suppose to keep him out for a month. He misses two games. Puts on a pad and gets back on the court to help his team. That's just one of many examples of Kobe's physically toughness.
> ...


What he said. 

Stop ****ing, y'all.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sha-Kobe O'Bryant</b>!
> Just your opinion and one you're entitled to.


True indeed



> IMO, i find it incredible that Kobe can put aside the fact that he's on trial for something that can put him in prison for life and perform at the level he has on the court.


Hear me out.. Being accountable for your action's, is part of life but more importantly being a man. Your right, we all make mistake's, but your character is defined by what you do to make thing's right.. He's not the first cat to have to go through trying time's, nor will he be the last. 



> I find it kind of baffling when people try to compare Kobe's on the court mental and physical toughness to what he does off the court.


Cuz, I'm just a realist who look's at these cat's for who they are.. Which is real people, who just happen to play a kid's game and get paid a king's ransom.



> Im speaking of Kobe the basketball player. Not the man. Kobe is not the only man to fall weak when it comes to the kitty.


Look, I didn't intend to bring out the Kobe defender's with my post.. If you took it that way, then so be it.. Every man has fault's, but I don't see the logic in seperating Kobe the balla from Kobe the man when their one in the same.



> Just my opinion, dirty.


Which your entitled to, cuzn.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sha-Kobe O'Bryant</b>!
> Im speaking of Kobe the basketball player. Not the man. Kobe is not the only man to fall weak when it comes to the kitty.


There's a difference between "falling weak when it comes to the kitty" and being able to commit rape.


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

> Hear me out.. Being accountable for your action's, is part of life but more importantly being a man. Your right, we all make mistake's, but your character is defined by what you do to make thing's right.. He's not the first cat to have to go through trying time's, nor will he be the last.


When did I say he was?





> Cuz, I'm just a realist who look's at these cat's for who they are.. Which is real people, who just happen to play a kid's game and get paid a king's ransom.


If anything the Kobe situation proves we dont know who these cats are. Aside from that fact. Im not god. I dont stand in judgement of anyone. Im a basketball fan. I'll judge the hell out of a player's basketball skill, toughness, desire and dedication. That's where i draw the line. You may do differently. 



> Look, I didn't intend to bring out the Kobe defender's with my post.. If you took it that way, then so be it.. Every man has fault's, but I don't see the logic in seperating Kobe the balla from Kobe the man when their one in the same.


Now this statment i couldnt disagree more with. I dont know Kobe the man. Only those close to him know Kobe the man. I know Kobe the basketball player. That's my logic in seperating the two. How can I stand in judgement of a man I dont know personally? Makes no sense. However, Kobe the basketball player Ive seen grow and mature over the last 8 seasons. Now that I can judge. Also, im not a defender. Just a fan.


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

> There's a difference between "falling weak when it comes to the kitty" and being able to commit rape.


I must have missed when Kobe was convicted and sentenced for raping this woman. Could have sworn the man has just been accused of it.

BTW: Any man with a penis is "able" to commit rape. Doesnt mean they all do. Food for thought.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sha-Kobe O'Bryant</b>!
> I must have missed when Kobe was convicted and sentenced for raping this woman. Could have sworn the man has just been accused of it.
> 
> BTW: Any man with a penis is "able" to commit rape. Doesnt mean they all do. Food for thought.


Maybe I was hasty to conclude he is a rapist already.

He did cheat on his wife, however, which is unacceptable.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> "First off I want to say I am not a Kobe hater," Then I would proceed to hate on him.


So if you say something negative about somebody your automatically a hater? I'm sorry not everybody has all positive things to say about your beloved Kobe. I think Kobe is great and is probably the 3rd best player in the league, behind KG and Duncan, but yet I'm a Kobe hater. I guess to not be a Kobe hater I would have to say he is the best player in the league. I didn't take anything from his performance last night, I just thought that particular sequence was pretty funny, rolling on the floor in pain 1 second, then breaking his man down and finding Brian Cook the next second. How can anybody say that makes sense? 

I have been poked in my eye plenty of times, and not once was I reduced to rolling on the floor in pain. Since when do you need to be helped to your feet because you got poked in your eye? Come on Laker and Kobe fans admit it, he's a drama queen. Great player but he certainly has a flare for the dramatic, and you can't deny it.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

weel as an avid Kobe hater, I'd have to agree with the starter of this thread. Kobe always cries for the foul when he is pressured by the defense. I have to admit he is a top 5 player, but he is a cry baby. I will say that he isn't the only player famous for doing that, but since I enjoy hating on Kobe so much, let's just focus on the accused rapist


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Everyone does it to a degree. Its almost a psychological reflex. I do it sometimes when I get hit in a way that looks painful but I'm really fine. And while I clutch whatever part was hit showing pain, a second later I think to myself... wait-a-minute! I'm not hurt at all. And I just run back down the court.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

He needed a good performance last night and did everything he can to get the edge. He just came back from court. He faced his accuser for the first time and heard testimony against him. Think of it like this, if he had a bad game like 2-24, the general public perception may have been "He's guilty." At least, that's what he may have been thinking.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Now this statment i couldnt disagree more with. I dont know Kobe the man. Only those close to him know Kobe the man. I know Kobe the basketball player. That's my logic in seperating the two. How can I stand in judgement of a man I dont know personally? Makes no sense. However, Kobe the basketball player Ive seen grow and mature over the last 8 seasons. Now that I can judge. Also, im not a defender. Just a fan.


When I said, "Every man has fault's" I didn't exclude myself.. Therefore, I'm not standing in judgement of anyone nor was I taking any personal jab's at you.. You right though, I do look at thing's a lil different than most on this topic.. But, hey to each his own cuzn.. Peace


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I didn't see all of last night's game but the ultimate drama queen moment for me was when Kobe came back into the game after injuring his shoulder against the Cavaliers and took that left-handed jumpshot. He might as well have came out wearing a shirt that said "Look at me, I am playing injured! Look at how much heart I've got! I'm obviously in pain!"


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Question: What do Laker haters do when the Lakers win in a blowout, and therefore can't blame the refs?

Answer: This thread.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> So if you say something negative about somebody your automatically a hater? I'm sorry not everybody has all positive things to say about your beloved Kobe. I think Kobe is great and is probably the 3rd best player in the league, behind KG and Duncan, but yet I'm a Kobe hater.


If you took that microscope off Kobe's head and put it on any other superstar athlete in the NBA, you'd see the same things. So you can understand how starting a thread about one player in particular, could be perceived as hating. 



> I guess to not be a Kobe hater I would have to say he is the best player in the league.


You're guess is as good as mine. 



> *I didn't take anything from his performance last night*, I just thought that particular sequence was pretty funny, rolling on the floor in pain 1 second, then breaking his man down and finding Brian Cook the next second. How can anybody say that makes sense?


Sure you're taking away from what he did last night. Say your favorite player is Joe Smoe, and he goes out and and scores 36-6-6. Instead of you reading an article about his performance, you had to read about him being poked in the eye. And how the Author thinks he's a soft and cries to get his way, you wouldn't think there's any bias involved? 



> I have been poked in my eye plenty of times, and not once was I reduced to rolling on the floor in pain.


That has nothing to do with what happened to Kobe.



> Since when do you need to be helped to your feet because you got poked in your eye? Come on Laker and Kobe fans admit it, he's a drama queen. Great player but he certainly has a flare for the dramatic, and you can't deny it.


This is all you have to talk about after the kid killed the Kings last night, and was in trial for 8 hours, and you wonder why you are a hater?


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> This is all you have to talk about after the kid killed the Kings last night, and was in trial for 8 hours, and you wonder why you are a hater?


Clearly I'm a hater, I think he's the 3rd best player in the league but I'm hater. I'm sorry I didn't praise him and mention every marvelous thing he did last night, I guess that just proves I'm a hater. I don't really care that he killed the Kings, he is a great player that is what he's supposed to do, I pointed out him doing something that he isn't supposed to do. 

I know Kobe is your favorite player, but the man isn't above criticism, and when somebody does criticize him it isn't because they are a hater. This was the first time in over 750 posts I made one criticizing Kobe, and automatically I'm a hater to you, lol, I think its pretty laughable.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't be sorry about not praising his effort last night, nobody expects that from you. And don't be sensitive about being a hater, it's okay. 

BTW, I'd like to know why he's not supposed to overdramatize fouls? I'm not saying he's supposed to, but I can tell you at least one reason why he should. 

And how does a person get poked in the eye without getting fouled anyway?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe I was hasty to conclude he is a rapist already.
> ...


of course you were hasty, but don't be so hard on yourself. you're no different from the other laker-haters. all they can do is call kobe a rapist, because they have nothing else on him. hell, they don't even have that on him.

oh, he cheated on his wife? oh no. really? because no man EVER does that. no sports star EVER does that.

yeah. welcome to the real world kid.

P.S. MJ cheated on his wife. look, more kobe-MJ similarities!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> I have been poked in my eye plenty of times, and not once was I reduced to rolling on the floor in pain. Since when do you need to be helped to your feet because you got poked in your eye? Come on Laker and Kobe fans admit it, he's a drama queen. Great player but he certainly has a flare for the dramatic, and you can't deny it.


hahahaha. ok. so if i poke you in the eye right now, do you promise not to roll around in pain?

do you have any idea how painful it is? especially if the person has long fingernails. fingernails scraping across your iris?

nah, it's just another walk in the park. really easy to brush off. kinda like getting kicked in the nuts.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> VC is not shabby at drama either.


When was Vince ever a "drama queen"?


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> hahahaha. ok. so if i poke you in the eye right now, do you promise not to roll around in pain?
> ...


It was so painful that 20 seconds later he was driving down the lane showing no signs of pain, yea exactly like "getting kicked in the nuts" as you said.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*tell it like it is!*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> hahahaha. ok. so if i poke you in the eye right now, do you promise not to roll around in pain?
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> It was so painful that 20 seconds later he was driving down the lane showing no signs of pain, yea exactly like "getting kicked in the nuts" as you said.


20 seconds later most of the pain was gone. getting poked in the eye doesn't affect your physical ability, last i checked.

and that's another similarity with getting poked in the eye to getting kicked in the testes. both hurt like hell as soon as it happens, but a while later it's like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Question: What do Laker haters do when the Lakers win in a blowout, and therefore can't blame the refs?
> 
> Answer: This thread.






Exactly. 






P.S: All Laker Haters are *****ES :grinning:


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Everyone who ever criticizes me is a hater. My family are all haters, my boss is a hater, my girlfriend is a hater. That guy who honked at me the other day is a hater. Every teacher I've ever had was a hater. My friends are all haters. Also the police are hardcore haters. Airport security. U.S. Department of Health. And my dog.

p.s. haters

p.p.s. haters


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I'm glad the word "hater" is thrown around so easily, because now its lost its value. Lets throw a party! 

WE'RE ALL HATERS!!!!!!!!

:djparty: 
:mob: 
:cheers: 
:jump: 

woooooooooo


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Burn</b>!
> Everyone who ever criticizes me is a hater. My family are all haters, my boss is a hater, my girlfriend is a hater. That guy who honked at me the other day is a hater. Every teacher I've ever had was a hater. My friends are all haters. Also the police are hardcore haters. Airport security. U.S. Department of Health. And my dog.
> 
> p.s. haters
> ...


Dont hate.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont hate.


You farking hater.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Burn</b>!
> Everyone who ever criticizes me is a hater. My family are all haters, my boss is a hater, my girlfriend is a hater. That guy who honked at me the other day is a hater. Every teacher I've ever had was a hater. My friends are all haters. Also the police are hardcore haters. Airport security. U.S. Department of Health. And my dog.
> 
> p.s. haters
> ...




Am I a hater even though I liked this post?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> You farking hater.


WOOOOOOOOOO you too!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Am I a hater even though I liked this post?


Yes.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Burn</b>!
> Everyone who ever criticizes me is a hater. My family are all haters, my boss is a hater, my girlfriend is a hater. That guy who honked at me the other day is a hater. Every teacher I've ever had was a hater. My friends are all haters. Also the police are hardcore haters. Airport security. U.S. Department of Health. And my dog.
> 
> p.s. haters
> ...


You rescue 3 4 year olds from a burning building, a observer states that your shoes don't match your outfit, and says nothing of your heroic deed.

Observer= hater

You get a promotion at work, your co-worker says the boss gave you a unfair advantage because he wants someone with green eyes.

Co-worker= hater

You are elected president, media says you hold your pen like Abe Lincoln because you are a wannabe.

Media= hater


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I love Kobe but he is definately a drama queen. I don't think he fakes injuries but he clearly hyperbolizes the amount of pain that he is in. Last year's game against Houston was a clear example. His knee didn't seem to hurt him when he posterized Yao or was getting to the basket and scoring. It only hurt him when he missed a shot or was playing defense. He's also done this at other times when he's been sick or injured. It seems like he's trying to develop a reputation as a "tough guy" like Iverson or MJ. He seems to want to be viewed as a player that plays and succeeds through difficult circumstances. I don't know about you but I've never questioned his toughness or his willingness to play through pain. I know the kid is a gamer. I just wish he'd stop worrying about what everyone thinks of him. His game speaks for itself.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> I love Kobe but he is definately a drama queen. I don't think he fakes injuries but he clearly hyperbolizes the amount of pain that he is in. Last year's game against Houston was a clear example. His knee didn't seem to hurt him when he posterized Yao or was getting to the basket and scoring. It only hurt him when he missed a shot or was playing defense. He's also done this at other times when he's been sick or injured. It seems like he's trying to develop a reputation as a "tough guy" like Iverson or MJ. He seems to want to be viewed as a player that plays and succeeds through difficult circumstances. I don't know about you but I've never questioned his toughness or his willingness to play through pain. I know the kid is a gamer. I just wish he'd stop worrying about what everyone thinks of him. His game speaks for itself.


I strongly agee.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

You think Kobe's one of the best players in the league but you refuse to fall completely in love with him, build him a shrine made out of Eagle County prosecutors, force your partner to wear a Kobe mask whilst impregnating her and name the resulting child Kobe even though she's a girl.



...







...








...





you=hater?


j/k man. Seriously crazy scenarios you got there though. I get what you're saying but its a straw man. Or 3 straw men. Whatever, point is the distinction isn't being made the way you imply it is. Not that I care, I just got tired of seeing the same word written so many times on one page. So I took it to the next level, Bryant style.


----------

